# Collecting Codes based on April 2015



## mrbdo (May 25, 2016)

Since the standards (i.e. codes/specs) were updated in April 2015 and I plan on taking the vertical in April 2017 and lateral in October 2017, does anyone think that the list provided by NCEES will be updated before then?  I'm a little worried that I get these standards and then they change mid-study on me.  I'm sure I'm not the first to ask the question and apologize if I missed it somewhere.  If I did miss the topic, could you provide the link?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Civil Dawg (May 25, 2016)

The current codes are based on IBC 2012.  Although IBC 2015 has been out for a year now, it took over 3 years for them to switch to IBC 2012 from the date it came out so I would think the test may change in 2018 but you should be good for 2017.  Just my opinion.


----------



## mrbdo (May 25, 2016)

Civil Dawg said:


> The current codes are based on IBC 2012.  Although IBC 2015 has been out for a year now, it took over 3 years for them to switch to IBC 2012 from the date it came out so I would think the test may change in 2018 but you should be good for 2017.  Just my opinion.


That's good information to know.  Thank you.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (May 25, 2016)

My guess matches Dawg's estimate; end of 2017 for the code change. However, I'd consider in your planning that they could switch in the middle of 2017 or even as early as the end of 2016. This does seem unlikely though as the exam review prep people only just caught up at the start of this year and I'm sure NCEES also wants to ride out the 2012 IBC as long as they can. Have any jurisdictions adopted 2015 yet?


----------



## Civil Dawg (May 25, 2016)

TehMightyEngineer said:


> My guess matches Dawg's estimate; end of 2017 for the code change. However, I'd consider in your planning that they could switch in the middle of 2017 or even as early as the end of 2016. This does seem unlikely though as the exam review prep people only just caught up at the start of this year and I'm sure NCEES also wants to ride out the 2012 IBC as long as they can. Have any jurisdictions adopted 2015 yet?


I've worked on a job in Maryland and know that IBC 2015 has been adopted there and it looks like it has been in New Jersey, South Dakota, Wyoming, and Colorado also.  Even then, IBC 2015 still references ASCE 7-10 and Steel Construction Manual 14th Edition so not much changes for what I do.  Here's a link that they keep pretty well updated http://www.iccsafe.org/wp-content/uploads/stateadoptions.pdf


----------



## mrbdo (May 25, 2016)

Looks like my state (WV) adopts IBC 2015 in August 2016.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (May 25, 2016)

Dawg: Nice link, I hadn't seen that before and that's very handy. I'll definitely remember that one.

IBC 2015 adopted ACI 318-14, MSJC-13, NDS-15 and SDPWS-15 though. Plus I'm sure they'll update to a later AASHTO. It's definitely not going to be a seamless transition. (Goodness, I don't even want to think about updating the PPI review course for all the changed section numbers in ACI 318-14).


----------



## smahurin (Jun 4, 2016)

Something to consider also is that oftentimes new codes are drastically different from old codes.  There are certainly exceptions (ASCE 7-05 to 7-10 wind provisions for instance) but a lot of times the changes are minor (IE AISC steel construction manual 13th to 14th edition).  So if the purpose is to collect codes solely for the sake of a test, and you find some end up being outdated, you can probably do a little research to find out what the major changes are, and whether you think its worth purchasing.


----------



## smahurin (Jun 4, 2016)

aren't*


----------



## Mush (Oct 2, 2016)

I am sailing on the same boat. Planning to take Vertical in April 2017 and Lateral in Oct 2017. Since many people are willing to bet on AASHTO, I can reasonably assume it will change in 2016. I understand, NCEES does not change Bridge and Building codes at the same time. However, the building codes has a high probability of changing for the Oct 2017 exam. My employer has ACI 318-14 so I surmise I need to arrange ACI 318-11.


----------



## David Connor SE (Oct 2, 2016)

There will be an update to the SE exam code standards after the exam is given at the end of this month (October 2016). My guess is they will publish the new code standards probably 1st or 2nd week of November. Hopefully they will say that the codes will be the standards for the "2017 exams" or something like that, so you can plan ahead. But I would wait until November before spending too much time collecting the codes so you don't waste time or money.  

That being said, South Carolina has been IBC 2015 since July 1st, 2016. NCEES is located in South Carolina, so it is not outside the realm of possibility that they will update to IBC 2015 which will have a big impact for ACI 318-14, etc. Also, the latest AASHTO has been out for a couple years now so it could be updated too.

But....wait until November.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Oct 3, 2016)

David Connor said:


> There will be an update to the SE exam code standards after the exam is given at the end of this month (October 2016).


Do you have a source for this David or is this just "best guess".


----------



## David Connor SE (Oct 3, 2016)

It says it on the NCEES website, right above where you download the exam specs. See attached.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Oct 3, 2016)

Oh, I see. I recall that being there for each exam cycle though; I took it to be a reminder that updates, if made, will be applied then.


----------



## pkarna77 (Oct 18, 2016)

TME, Thanks for all your insight for upcoming standards!

I was wondering AISC will have a Steel Construction Manual 15th Edition(Summer 2017) and Seismic Manual(Summer 2018) , will these affect other specification(ACSE 7-10,IBC or any other standards for SE exam?


----------



## David Connor SE (Oct 18, 2016)

pkarna77,

It will probably be a couple years before those are incorporated into the codes. IBC 2018 I guess. Probably longer for the SE exam.


----------



## pkarna77 (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks David!

I got your bridge book and just started,looks fantastic. I am planning to take Lateral(building) in April next year. I have seen the recommended text/materials by you and TME and other SE in a separate topic started by PE Stamp. Will those cover the afternoon(essay questions? Can you suggest where I can find more materials specially for afternoon building (Vertical/Lateral)? The advice given by many of the practicing SE on this site  is invaluable for SE test takers, very thankful to all of you for that.


----------



## David Connor SE (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks for buying my book pkarna77!  

Generally, those references that I mention in my book and what you have seen here should be enough for you for the essay questions as well.  For the Lateral Building exam, if there is only 1 book that I would say is an absolute must is the SEAOC IBC 2012 Seismic Design Manual, Volume 1.  Know that book and your seismic studying will be done for the most part, in regards to buildings.


----------



## Number Muncher (Nov 1, 2016)

NCEES posted the updated standards for the 2017 exam. They only changed AASHTO to 7th Edition as expected : http://ncees.org/engineering/se/


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Nov 1, 2016)

Hooray, I'm already using the 7th edition at work. No changes for me!

However, this does definitely signal that we can likely expect an update to 2015 IBC either for the October 2017 exam and almost assuredly for the April 2018 exam. Anyone studying for the April 2017 exam would be well advised to keep a budget for buying new texts. Updating to ACI 318-14 is going to be a lot of work as all the reference material, examples, and so on will point to incorrect/non-existent section numbers now. However, this will probably be a less painful code change for examinees than when we switched from 2009 IBC to 2012 IBC.


----------



## ZEZO4 (Nov 1, 2016)

Good, the best thing they don't change ACI-318 which is the biggest thing. Thank you Number Muncher.


----------



## NMStruc (Nov 3, 2016)

For the AASHTO 7th Ed. it appears that lots of changes were made from the outside. Anyone familiar with the 6th and 7th edition provide insight on if it's worth it to buy the latest for the April exam?


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Nov 3, 2016)

I'd say it is; I only deal with the concrete side of AASHTO in my day job and there were enough changes that I wouldn't want to risk it. However, if it was that much of a money issue (and obviously AASHTO is not a cheap code) then I'd think that you at least wont automatically fail with bringing the previous edition. Definitely a lot more riskier than not bringing the PCI design handbook or the AISI cold formed specification/manual.


----------



## David Connor SE (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm working on updating my bridge book now. There are some significant changes, so may need 7th edition. There will be 12 new pages in my book that goes through these changes, but some are so extensively that you would need the new code. It did affect 2 of the problems in my book (1 vertical and 1 lateral) that will be updated.  

Also, may want to poke around online and see if a pdf can be found.  A link was posted to this forum for a previous AASHTO code.


----------



## NMStruc (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks for the input, much appreciated. Looks like if I have to retake either exam in the spring I'll just get the updated version.


----------



## Mush (Nov 5, 2016)

For those who have the AASHTO 6th Edition, I think we can get away by having AASHTO LRFD BDS 7th Edition 2016 Interim REVISIONS. This costs $133, and I think it has the needed updates. Much better than spending  a thousand bucks on a new 7th edition.


----------



## jtcrus31 (Nov 7, 2016)

Not sure if this helps anyone, but I emailed AASHTO Bookstore regarding purchasing the 7th edition Bridge Design Specifications for the SE exam and this is what they sent me:

Yes, you can get the discounted SE exam edition here:https://bookstore.transportation.org/item_details.aspx?ID=1541

Good luck!


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Nov 7, 2016)

Wow! I'm surprised that I didn't know that existed jtcrus.


----------



## jtcrus31 (Nov 7, 2016)

I didn't either until today!


----------



## David Connor SE (Nov 7, 2016)

Yeah, that's really nice of AASHTO to do that.


----------

